# Gui builder öffnen nach neuinstallation



## javalui (14. Nov 2011)

Hey there,

ich arbeite derzeit an einem größeren Projekt in Eigensache. Vor kurzem hat es mir mein Betriebssystem zerbröselt und ich musste es neu installieren. Also Java drauf Eclipse drauf und Netbeans drauf. Projekt in eclipse wieder inportiert und in netbeans das eclipseprojekt inportiert. Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass NetBeans meine forms nicht mehr in der designansicht anzeigt... wie bekomme ich meine Oberfläche wieder in dem designer?:autsch:


----------



## Gast2 (14. Nov 2011)

Bei Netbeans gibts (zumindest früher) zu jeder Form nen eigenes .form file. Sind die Dateien noch vorhanden? Falls du die nichtmehr hast, dann wirst du den Netbeans GUI Editor wohl nichtmehr verwenden können.

Der WindowBuilder Pro für Eclipse kommt ohne solche Dateien aus, der parst direkt deinen Javacode. Eventuell kommst du ja mit dem weiter.


----------



## javalui (14. Nov 2011)

die files sind alle komplett


----------



## javalui (18. Nov 2011)

hat keiner eine ahnung? will nicht die gesamte oberfläche wieder von vorne beginnen...


----------



## javalui (21. Nov 2011)

wow scheinbar weis wirklich niemand was


----------



## Gast2 (21. Nov 2011)

Hast du schon den WindowBuilder Pro ausprobiert? Der parst dir wie gesagt die Java files und kann da eventuell was mit anfangen.


----------

